# Jointech IMP-1 ready to sell



## Kat7 (May 31, 2013)

When I joined this forum to check on my serial number to see how old my Jointech IMP-1 was to ready it for sale ... someone suggested when I was actually ready to sell perhaps someone here might be interested.

Well yesterday I tried to post the IMP-1 as well as some brand new router bits for sale only to find out I must have 10 posts under my belt (it is likely I will never meet that goal ) in order to do that and post pictures.

My initial thought was I could offer it here *WITHOUT* adding the now astronomical ebay cost. 

$275 plus FedEx here and $325 plus FedEx on ebay ... Serial # 1-07353 

This equipment is never used some of the pieces still in original bags.


Apparently I can not even answer PM's so if anyone is interested in this you can email me at: kat7 (at) kats-corner(dot)com

otherwise I will be putting this plus about $400 worth of 1/2 in shank router bits ... never been used with wax or whatever the protection gunk is still on them.

Router bits will be listed separate from IMP-1


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Linda, you can post pictures without 10 posts, as long as the pictures are on your hard drive and not in a file sharing site.

Click on "Go Advanced" and then "Manage Attachments", then select your image file from your pictures......


----------



## Kat7 (May 31, 2013)

Thank You James


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Linda,

You have 9 posts now. One more post and you will have met the 10 post requirement. Just post an answer to my post here and you will have the needed posts, or respond to any other post and do the same.

It's a shame that Jointech went out of business. They had a great product. I still have mine (serial # 101) and use it frequently. Some lucky woodworker will come along and buy your's and enjoy it for many years.

Can I ask why it was never used?

Charley


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I also have the Jointech system and wouldn't mind picking up another. What is the price for the system and bits? I know I didn't pay anywhere near $400 for the same bit set when I purchased my system.


----------



## Kat7 (May 31, 2013)

Oh my ... thank you Charlie I did not know comments counted ... thank you. 

Linda



CharleyL said:


> Linda,
> 
> You have 9 posts now. One more post and you will have met the 10 post requirement. Just post an answer to my post here and you will have the needed posts, or respond to any other post and do the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat7 (May 31, 2013)

Hi Rich,

I'm sorry I guess it was not a very clear post 

The router bits I have for sale are not part of the Jointech system I am selling ... they will be on a separate sale.

They are 1/2 inch shank bits that I was going to use for chair rail, crown molding etc. My router was a porter cable 75182 variable speed with a 75361 base mounted into a cabinet I built and attached a Jointech top made for this system... the router also never used was sold on ebay a couple of weeks ago.

Makes me feel foolish for paying so much for this stuff then selling it for so much less than I paid originally.

I bought my Jointech system itself for around $1500 maybe more since I just kept adding things I thought I MIGHT NEED from them.

I will attach the bit pictures here on this post.

I guess now I have fulfilled my 10 posts and now maybe my stuff can go up in the For Sale section for a few days before I post them to ebay.

I see the minute I responded with my 10th post my For Sale ads came one line.

The bits are here:
http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/43149-carb-tech-router-bits-never-used.html

The Jointech system Here:
http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/43148-jointech-imp-1-incremental-positioning-machine-has-never-been-used-serial-1-07353-a.html

Linda



richjh said:


> I also have the Jointech system and wouldn't mind picking up another. What is the price for the system and bits? I know I didn't pay anywhere near $400 for the same bit set when I purchased my system.


----------

